

Getting Started - Docker, The linux container engine - _lex
https://www.docker.io/gettingstarted

======
gbl08ma
"Emulator" is not the word - it should have been "simulator". From an emulator
I expect the ability to run all the usual Linux commands, or at least all the
docker commands (this can be already done, maybe even just with JS [1]). Had
they called it a "simulator" from the beginning and my expectations wouldn't
have been so high.

I understand the "type the correct string and go to the next step" kind of
tutorial, but as someone who is used to the Linux shell and had heard about
Docker, but never used it, it's a bit frustrating to finish the tutorial and
not be able to play around a bit with the "simulator" to test Docker without
having to install it.

Anyway, I suppose it serves the purpose of "getting started".

[1] [http://bellard.org/jslinux/](http://bellard.org/jslinux/)

------
Miyamoto
Front-end criticism: You guys need to beautify your pages a little. White-
space/line-spacing is kinda off, making poor readability and/or not looking
very professional.

That page looks like this under Ubuntu Chrome:
[http://i.imgur.com/Vr1y8Cf.png](http://i.imgur.com/Vr1y8Cf.png)

------
reustle
Can someone explain how docker relates to SupervisorD? It seems like it can be
used for somewhat the same thing, but has more power around committing config
changes / deploying?

~~~
shykes
There is superficial overlap between Docker and traditional process
supervisors - both will fork/exec your application, monitor its status,
collect logs etc.

And indeed in a simple test/development setting, you can use Docker without
the overhead of installing supervisord, runit, upstart etc.

But once you're in production, you typically want to combine the two: a
process supervisor to manage the boot process of your machine, auto-restart
etc. (typically upstart on Ubuntu, systemd on Red Hat 7+, etc.). In this case,
the supervisor simply calls out to docker, which "wraps" your application in a
way similar to chroot.

I hope this helps.

------
drdaeman
Sure, it's Docker days on HN, all the cool guys are using Docker, but that's
the guide everyone who had ever went to see what Docker is must have seen.
Sorry for being harsh, but why submit it with a deceptive title?

Personally, I found this tutorial being a bit frustrating due to
implementation limits. Particularly, because it's just type-correct-substring
instead of achieve-the-result. For example, "docker search tut" fails and
pasting text's limited to C-v. (However, I was surprised C-r worked. Neat!)

~~~
_lex
I thought it was fun, so my title is not deceptive. Maybe you've got a
different idea of fun from me. Note - I don't work with/for docker, just
thinking about using it and found this tutorial.

